# need your ADVICE...



## Neo (Jul 18, 2011)

hey all.
i'm in 9th right now.n want to get into IIT
please suggest me some tips and advises to get into IT.
thats my ambition...yep .IIT.

n yea...how does it feel to be an IITian.?


----------



## nims11 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: need your ADVISES....*

i suppose it feels good to qualify IIT-JEE but it only matters if you get a good rank(<4K) to get a good branch.
you are still in class 9th so don't worry about it now. although many start their IIT-JEE preparation from class 8th itself, i don't think its required. start from class 11th, goto a good IIT-JEE coaching institute. and put your all these two years.

i was in FIITJEE and i did all kinds of stuffs except studies. i studied quite seriously from JAN 2011 and missed IIT qualification by 5 marks. although it would not have mattered much if i had qualified(i wouldnt have got good rank) but atleast i could have said i QUALIFIED and have my name on newspaper(  ).

so this is what i did.
*DON'T DO THE SAME!!*


----------



## ico (Jul 19, 2011)

Don't waste time on the forum like I am wasting and I wasted.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 19, 2011)

don't worry about this stuff, chill..


----------



## Neo (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: need your ADVISES....*

i want to be in the top 100.



nims11 said:


> i suppose it feels good to qualify IIT-JEE but it only matters if you get a good rank(<4K) to get a good branch.
> you are still in class 9th so don't worry about it now. although many start their IIT-JEE preparation from class 8th itself, i don't think its required. start from class 11th, goto a good IIT-JEE coaching institute. and put your all these two years.
> 
> i was in FIITJEE and i did all kinds of stuffs except studies. i studied quite seriously from JAN 2011 and missed IIT qualification by 5 marks. although it would not have mattered much if i had qualified(i wouldnt have got good rank) but atleast i could have said i QUALIFIED and have my name on newspaper(  ).
> ...



i dn't think only two years will be enough for that.



sygeek said:


> don't worry about this stuff, chill..



i'm worrying .!!!    no i'm not.



ico said:


> Don't waste time on the forum like I am wasting and I wasted.


i dn't think its a waste of time.we get to know many things.


----------



## nims11 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: need your ADVISES....*



royal.tarun said:


> i dn't think its a waste of time.we get to know many things.



none of which will help you get into top 100 in IIT-JEE.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jul 19, 2011)

If you aren't a science whiz, forget about it. If you aren't godlike in PCM, forget about it.
If you want to enjoy your precious 2 years in 11th and 12th, forget about it 

On the other hand, if you really want to try, take the biggest book you can find on Physics, Chemistry and Maths and start studying today itself. Oh, remember to solve sums - that's (mostly) what the JEE is about, anyway. If you can't do this, join a good coaching class and hope that you get lucky 

Oh, and about being an IITian? It is something special to those who get in. Of course you get status in society. After all, it is a matter of prestige!


----------



## sygeek (Jul 19, 2011)

also, being on a tech forum doesn't make you an IIT GURU.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jul 19, 2011)

sygeek said:


> also, being on a tech forum doesn't make you an IIT GURU.



Chill man, my previous post was intended as a kind of joke


----------



## sygeek (Jul 19, 2011)

AcceleratorX said:


> Chill man, my previous post was intended as a kind of joke


I was referring to the @OP, and I'm serious


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 19, 2011)

IIT an ambition? Yup this is Indian school student mentality these days. Not a profession, not creating something, not doing anything to society, just want to get into IIT.


----------



## ico (Jul 19, 2011)

Just a random thought, is your ambition anything else aside from going into IIT?


----------



## abhijangda (Jul 19, 2011)

how it feels to be an IITian??
Will tell you after 2-3 months!!!


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jul 19, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> IIT an ambition? Yup this is Indian school student mentality these days. Not a profession, not creating something, not doing anything to society, just want to get into IIT.



Of course not, students also want "high paying job" in "top companies". After all, what fun is an IIT degree if you cannot count the $$$$?

(ofc marriage comes later but let's leave that out)


----------



## Neo (Jul 19, 2011)

AcceleratorX said:


> If you aren't a science whiz, forget about it. If you aren't godlike in PCM, forget about it.
> If you want to enjoy your precious 2 years in 11th and 12th, forget about it
> 
> On the other hand, if you really want to try, take the biggest book you can find on Physics, Chemistry and Maths and start studying today itself. Oh, remember to solve sums - that's (mostly) what the JEE is about, anyway. If you can't do this, join a good coaching class and hope that you get lucky
> ...



are you in?

if yes , then from where u'r doin it & what rank you got ?



AcceleratorX said:


> Chill man, my previous post was intended as a kind of joke



m sorry if i'm being rude but there's not a joke going on here.



abhijangda said:


> how it feels to be an IITian??
> Will tell you after 2-3 months!!!


so u'r in +2 and preparing for it ......right?


----------



## nims11 (Jul 19, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> so u'r in +2 and preparing for it ......right?



no he has already cracked and will be joining in 2-3 months


----------



## Neo (Jul 19, 2011)

nims11 said:


> no he has already cracked and will be joining in 2-3 months


thats great. 
what rank?


----------



## mitraark (Jul 19, 2011)

Bhai ... Top 100 ha ... i think you have quite the vague idea of what it takes to just crack the IIT JEE. Please , focus on 10th for now , don;t let IIT be an excuse for neglecting 10th, to be honest you cannot start with IIT Preparation before basic 11th standard studies.


----------



## Neo (Jul 19, 2011)

mitraark said:


> Bhai ... Top 100 ha ... i think you have quite the vague idea of what it takes to just crack the IIT JEE. Please , focus on 10th for now , don;t let IIT be an excuse for neglecting 10th, to be honest you cannot start with IIT Preparation before basic 11th standard studies.



i have that.

btw,r u in IIT?


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jul 20, 2011)

royal.tarun said:
			
		

> are you in?
> 
> if yes , then from where u'r doin it & what rank you got ?



No, I'm not an IITian. But growing up in the academic community, I have been around way too many IITians. That includes B.E. from IIT, MSc from IIT, PhD from IIT, what not.
Only the B.Tech from IIT is anything special as it guarantees you a really good job and pay. There are some who are positively excited about being in IIT, others who are pretty much down to earth.

How you like it at IIT depends on which campus you go to. The newer IITs are not that good actually, but will hopefully improve in a few years' time (campus and library is unfinished, for example). But the "classic" IIT campuses like Delhi, Kharagpur, Bombay, Kanpur, Roorkee, Madras are really good. Hostel aside, people generally have a fun time with various fests and you really get some spare time to pursue hobbies of your interest.

The newer IITs, again, are a different story, and as of right now, if you are getting a good NIT over something like IIT Patna (new IIT), I'd say go for the NIT. There are difficulties in the newer IITs right now, as they depend on the older IITs for mentorship, assistance with studies and sometimes even for placements.

(Note: Placements in newer IITs are also not as good as those in older ones. From my observation, good NIT>new IIT)

I have given you some information that I hope will help you. If you really want to get in, I suggest you pay a lot of attention to your studies from this point on - but first priority is to clear your 10th. Do that, *then* think about IIT because admission to 11th also is not a joke these days and you need to work hard to get a good score in your 10th if you want the science/vocational stream in 11th without which your IIT dream will go down the gutter!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 20, 2011)

The concepts of 9 are quite important. Pay full attention to trigo in 10th. Then from 11th do FULL on HARD WORK. Study all books , do research and be a MASTER in PCM


----------



## Neo (Jul 20, 2011)

i'm already doing class 11 syllabus.


----------



## abhijangda (Jul 20, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> thats great.
> what rank?



oh!!, I will be joining this month, IT-BHU and hopefully, when Bill in Rajya Sabha will get passed, it will be IIT BHU. But believe me, there is no special feeling I am getting from inside. And yes, it is a status of being IITian, but NITian or ISMite is no less. I was NITian for 1 year and also being NITian didn't arose any special feeling in me. Also, you should at present study for 9th and 10th. Don't study of 11th and 12th. It will do no good for you. This is the time to just do fun. 2 years are more than enough for serious study. Also, only those can clear, who has good brain, only study doesn't matters. 



			
				AcceleratorX said:
			
		

> No, I'm not an IITian. But growing up in the academic community, I have been around way too many IITians. That includes B.E. from IIT, MSc from IIT, PhD from IIT, what not.
> Only the B.Tech from IIT is anything special as it guarantees you a really good job and pay. There are some who are positively excited about being in IIT, others who are pretty much down to earth.
> 
> How you like it at IIT depends on which campus you go to. The newer IITs are not that good actually, but will hopefully improve in a few years' time (campus and library is unfinished, for example). But the "classic" IIT campuses like Delhi, Kharagpur, Bombay, Kanpur, Roorkee, Madras are really good. Hostel aside, people generally have a fun time with various fests and you really get some spare time to pursue hobbies of your interest.
> ...



Only some, NITs like Warangal, Surathkal, Trichy, they I think will be much better than new IITs. IIT Hyderabad, IIT Ropar, IIT Indore, IIT Gandhinagar, these are performing very good. Hopefully after 4-5 years they will get good placements, there campus will be completed and they will also become one of the best colleges in INDIA. But they will take time, till there Alumni becomes popular. That's why IIT Guwahati is not that much popular as compared to other IITs. Also there placements hasn't started till now, they just 2-3 years old.


----------



## Neo (Jul 20, 2011)

@abhijangda rank?


----------



## abhijangda (Jul 20, 2011)

JEE All India Rank (AIR) 3903.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jul 20, 2011)

Study study n study ....
wat i have perceived from ppl cracking JEE


----------



## KDroid (Jul 21, 2011)

Don't get too much into Class 11th studies.... I am not asking you to stop it... Learn only the basics...!! Like basic Differentiation, Integration, Units/Dimensions, Error Measurement, Significant digits, basic kinematics, basic mechanics, Trigonometry...  I guess might have gone through most of these... Still, stick to these.. Practice!! 

Unless you're excellent at these topics, don't move ahead at all. 


And mind you, Top 100 is no child's play. I can show you more than 100 children of your age who have completed books like HC Verma & all... You'll have to work very very hard! Dump your computer if you want under AIR 100. Otherwise, get to Kota. Don't keep a single gadget other than a basic mobile with you. The environment there is matchless! Btw, where are you from?


and one more thing, getting into IIT is a great thing.. but that must not be your ambition!


----------



## Neo (Jul 21, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> Don't get too much into Class 11th studies.... I am not asking you to stop it... Learn only the basics...!! Like basic Differentiation, Integration, Units/Dimensions, Error Measurement, Significant digits, basic kinematics, basic mechanics, Trigonometry...  I guess might have gone through most of these... Still, stick to these.. Practice!!
> 
> Unless you're excellent at these topics, don't move ahead at all.
> 
> ...




i'm from hisar(haryana) 160 frm delhi.
 i hv listened that kota's envirment is not good.....u know how i mean,
y that's not to be my ambition.


----------



## abhijangda (Jul 22, 2011)

Best option for you, is to go for coaching classes in Delhi. 
Also Delhi environment is not good but I think it is better than that of Kota. 
There are many centres in Delhi, but best are really found in Punjabi Bagh,West Delhi and Kalu Sarai, South Delhi.


----------



## Neo (Jul 22, 2011)

kunal.d said:
			
		

> Dump your computer if you want under AIR 100. Don't keep a single gadget other than a basic mobile with you.



that's a problem.how do i do it.?



			
				abhijangda said:
			
		

> Best option for you, is to go for coaching classes in Delhi.
> Also Delhi environment is not good but I think it is better than that of Kota.
> There are many centres in Delhi, but best are really found in Punjabi Bagh,West Delhi and Kalu Sarai, South Delhi.



name some.


----------



## nims11 (Jul 22, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> name some.



Fiitjee centres in delhi is the best fiitjee centre and produces many iitians. they also teach students from class 9th onwards (even class 6th onwards).
But do your research before opting for a particular coaching centre


----------



## abhijangda (Jul 22, 2011)

I took coaching from FIITJEE Punjabi Bagh centre, it is a good one. But best centre is FIITJEE Kalu Sarai, South Delhi.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jul 22, 2011)

Sure, go join a good coaching centre and maybe you'll make it......

You should realize that IIT's reputation is made 50% by the efforts of their students and 50% due to people's perception. I have seen a lot of people from lesser institutes doing much better work than IITs. It's really not the end of the world if you don't get into IIT, you know.

But, I guess money does talk in our society.........

(BTW I grew up in a research oriented community and I know darn well what kind of research comes out of which institutes.)


----------



## Neo (Jul 22, 2011)

so here's the plan...

i think i should just do the syllabus of 11 in 9th and of 12th in 10th.
and when i get into 11 & 12 i'll just the prepare for the Jee.

how's it>?


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jul 23, 2011)

It's a good plan.......try your best, you may, however, find some topics of 11th tough at this stage.

I'd say you take it topic-by-topic and study the easier parts of 11th and 12th in your 9th and tougher parts in your 10th.

What's tough and what's easy changes from person to person, but topics like magnetism, electrostatics, mechanics (for example) may contain some maths you aren't very good at yet. So you may want to defer those till your maths gets better (i.e. study those in 10th).

It's not as easy as it sounds, the board exam is a very different story compared to the JEE. You may not remember everything by the time you give your 11th and 12th, so you will definitely have to revise (for example, theorems and the like).

And remember to concentrate on your 10th! Do not ignore subjects like english - to get admission to 11th, you need the full spectrum of scores, not just PCM/Science. Do well.....

Since this is your chosen pursuit, I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Neo (Jul 23, 2011)

thanks all.


----------



## Who (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks all for giving the right advice and helping the lad with his ambition.


----------

